# How We Are Supposed to Live As Man On The Earth?



## Evil Buddies (May 7, 2010)

We are intelligent to know that we arent supposed to have cars aeroplanes anything that destroys the earth we live in. I'm not religious but have an open mind. The way we are going there wont be a future for a grandkids. 

Everything on earth except us humans live within the cycle of life. We are the only thing that doesnt. We are the cancer of the earth using up all earths resources for technology. We are supposed to live without all of the things that destroy the earth. 

I think we should be living different without all the technology the way nature intended us. Smoking weed is one of those things that we should be allowed. If we werent supposed to have it it would be harder to grow or u would need a 100 plants to get an ounce. 

We are a bunch of greedy people that are always wanting more never satisfied and love power. When the truth is that we only need food shelter and community sence of togetherness. 

I wont go on to much as i aint got the time but i will say if we are to move forward as man we got to go back in able to move forward. 

If there is a god that gave us this planet to live if i was god i would be pissed that mans greed and power is consuming the earth and i would take it away.

Evil


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 7, 2010)

There are various problems with our society. Mainly imposed my people who feel they are the leaders. I feel technology is what will save us. Like nuclear fusion gives us light in, hopefully, less than 50 years we will be able to extract unlimited clean free energy from water the most abundant substance on our planet. I feel monogamy is what makes people internalize contradictory planes of thought, from two constantly arguing parents, and end up with many social and psychological issues.

I do think that people are gluttons for dispare , or a good number of them, and its this lack of encouragement that makes them feel that 'thinking' is something that should be turned off, as I am sure most of us feel from time to time. This perpetual cycle gets worse and worse because newer generation take more and more for granted. It turns out the next generation may actually see a drop in est. life span.

I believe you disintegrate the monetary system, deregulate personal drug use and production, and create a social community that sees everyone as one. An organicly structured society that can create and disintegrate institutions constantly, just like organisms in nature. Come together to create a larger structure, the community. Because when profit is worked into a system its very hard not to accumulate at the top and leave the bottom feeders with nothing, its called a pareto efficiency.

So as you can imagine when you break the roots of the problems, that were manufactured to create power for few, you can acquire new ways of thinking.

And the main problem isn't that we don't live cyclically its that the world is finite, and we are using it as if it replenishes itself. 

WE AS THE PEOPLE could create a community that doesn't rely on cheques and balances, rather helpfulness, or like a socialized meritocracy. We could feed, clothe, and shelter the world, not because we have enough money, but because we have enough people. If one can sustain itself, why can't 6 billion sustain each other. A clock tells the time by using gear of severals sizes and capacities working in unison, a community filled with high paid lawyers, or doctors, or garbage men will not be able to tell the time, rather an one having 50 tasks to get through a day, 50 people take on one task each. And because we can't get along without eachother, we must see eachothers as equal.

Peace

EDIT: Something I wrote many months ago recently popped into my head, shortly after responding to you and I feel its a good way to explain my position.

Go find the snakes and apes. This is the chosen place, and baby when we make it there, I want a hand to shake. No man to call the breaks, no rules with interest gained, no laws to put me away. I'll love this new land of the great. With the hate of love and the love of Space, we'll plant our flag in the moon man's face. He'll be rocking a frown, I'll be driving a DeLorean, make it back in time, to beat the Americans.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

true, our fast growing power hungry mentality is whats consuming everything. I remember having this epiphany when i was about 17 when i hit an owl in my 63 Chevy. It has a very robust curved windshield that destroyed this poor little owl. I remember *really* thinking that about the consequences that our technology and way of life has on everything around us, sad really. 

Mr kush im in awe once again. well put and nice ditty at the end. you are quite the speaker.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Doberman, I have what I would describe as something to say but no medium to display it.

I am writing a book and a screenplay, but am still stuck in perpetual neuroses. I am 18 but really have some ideals.

Peace


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

thats awesome man. i was still a kid at 18 and it sounds like you have your shit somewhat together. GL with your endeavors, and stay on top.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 12, 2010)

I know what you mean, I don't really have any close friends because they can't really accept what I am trying to live my life under. But this just lends more credence to the whole solipsist philosophy.

Peace


----------



## DjAeroFluxxx (May 18, 2010)

speakin the truth...


----------



## Balzac89 (May 18, 2010)

Life as we know we know it is changing.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah life is changing but not for the better what u lot think about this 666 chip. The new world order they trying to achieve i think they gonna try and wipe out a lot of us. The world is over populated we could feed the starving but trillions of dollars go to making underground cities and telescopes. They will kill us off and if ur not highly educated or needed u wont be included in the re-population on the earth. 

Thanxs for u reply kushman im all for technology as long as it dont destroy our enviroment. 


Evil


----------



## dIRTYdUBYA (Jun 23, 2010)

its depressing to think about and you speak the truth


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> There are various problems with our society. Mainly imposed my people who feel they are the leaders. I feel technology is what will save us. Like nuclear fusion gives us light in, hopefully, less than 50 years we will be able to extract unlimited clean free energy from water the most abundant substance on our planet. I feel monogamy is what makes people internalize contradictory planes of thought, from two constantly arguing parents, and end up with many social and psychological issues.
> 
> I do think that people are gluttons for dispare , or a good number of them, and its this lack of encouragement that makes them feel that 'thinking' is something that should be turned off, as I am sure most of us feel from time to time. This perpetual cycle gets worse and worse because newer generation take more and more for granted. It turns out the next generation may actually see a drop in est. life span.
> 
> ...





Mr.KushMan said:


> I know what you mean, I don't really have any close friends because they can't really accept what I am trying to live my life under. But this just lends more credence to the whole solipsist philosophy.
> 
> Peace


I'd send you some rep if I could.

That second bit hits so close to home it's a little trippy. I can totally relate.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 23, 2010)

I believe that humans are like vines. Keep it in the dark and it will not grow. Give it light and it will grow, but will perish without support. If every vine could combine and form a united stem, we could reach heights unimaginable. But each vine seeks its own way and it is only in its nature. But at least most of them still try to reach for the sky, that too is in its nature.

All metaphorical of course, keep an open mind


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> I believe that humans are like vines. Keep it in the dark and it will not grow. Give it light and it will grow, but will perish without support. If every vine could combine and form a united stem, we could reach heights unimaginable. But each vine seeks its own way and it is only in its nature. But at least most of them still try to reach for the sky, that too is in its nature.
> 
> All metaphorical of course, keep an open mind


 
That's actually a pretty good metaphor. +rep

Did you come up with that?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 23, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's actually a pretty good metaphor. +rep
> 
> Did you come up with that?


Really? thanks man, i thought of it when i was blazed lol
I was really paranoid with my first outdoor grow so i bought a bunch of random seeds to make a cover grow op. Some of them were morning glories (really nice flowers btw) and they send out little runners likes fingers, feeling around for anything they can hold onto. Some of them clung to each other and really took off. Others started growing next to the ground and just died. Then theres the ones who found the wooden stakes i stuck into their containers but their growth was pretty much limited to the height of the stakes. I wonder what metaphor i could use for that...


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 14, 2010)

We got he technology to use water for fuel for vehicles but the oil companies make billions of it. We got greener technology that wont harm the planet but we still using fossil fuels that emit harmful fumes and co2. We need to protest get people together and make a change. These greedy companies and corporations can do anything they like provided they give the government money. We need change instead of being used like cattle we are a gullable race that are controlled by the worlds elite like puppets on a string.


----------



## ThePotking (Aug 15, 2010)

does this count? i am going to give everything up in about 5 years my job an everything im going to sell it an i am going to take all my money an put it into a bank acct an say fuck life.... i want to live like the native americans did bows arrows spears, what not i will be growin pot to i will live off of what nature intended me to,, this may be the native american in me but thats my plans. i want to live out in the wild just like nature intended, i kinda hate technology, i mean it would be nice if we didnt pollute an if we could get fuel that doesnt pollute an so fourth but i dont no if this made sense as i am pretty stoned, but i am going to live in the wilderness pretty soon


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 15, 2010)

ThePotking said:


> does this count? i am going to give everything up in about 5 years my job an everything im going to sell it an i am going to take all my money an put it into a bank acct an say fuck life.... i want to live like the native americans did bows arrows spears, what not i will be growin pot to i will live off of what nature intended me to,, this may be the native american in me but thats my plans. i want to live out in the wild just like nature intended, i kinda hate technology, i mean it would be nice if we didnt pollute an if we could get fuel that doesnt pollute an so fourth but i dont no if this made sense as i am pretty stoned, but i am going to live in the wilderness pretty soon


You are on the right path, the green technology is there just the companies and corporations and governments prevent it its use. When you live in nature u are truly independent except for the sun and rain u will depend on. People say they are independent but they depend on others to grow their food. Their jobs they depend on to get paid to pay for everything. Depend on people to make their clothing, depend on fossil fuels for energy, depend on machines and vehicles. Technology is of the devils work to take us away from nature disconnect us from it. All animals instinctively know how to get food and survive except us. How many of us would survive if we was just in a forest with nothing but our naked bodies. All of man should be taught how to farm taught how to grow crops etc. 

What i want to do is get as many people that want to live the natural life. Then go through governments to give us a peace of land to live the way we feel is our natural right to. Then when if we got some land we could live a peacefull life while the rest of the world kill each other in the name of greed, power and money. When you live as nature intended you have all you need and dont want anything. Living in a major city you will always want something will never be satisfied. You get more money then u get more want, bigger house better car 2nd home a yacht etc. When the earths natural rest to run out countries will go to war to steal what they havent got and need. Then they will kill each other for the scraps of remaining resources left.

Evil


----------



## hurb1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe as humans we are reaching our climax. The point where we flower and simply die off back into the earth and the cycle starts all over. I dont think any amount of damage we do will get rid of all life here. As long as there is one single cell organism left alive the game continues. Even if we nuked the planet or it was vapourized that probobly means nothing since i believe there are so many more rocks like ours that have mold growing on them. Theres no way to know for sure but to me it just seems like common sense stuff. A grain of sand on the beach.


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 17, 2010)

too many people. our technology isnt the problem, its too many people. replicant idiots all over america and 3rd world hellspawns in other places. kids should happen if they are ment to be somebody. having kids just to have them is pointless get a pet and save your money and the world, their are enough babies why do you want one just to make more. the octomom attitude these hormone driven people show is so head whacked they need to live a day of "non penis" activity


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 17, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> too many people. our technology isnt the problem, its too many people. replicant idiots all over america and 3rd world hellspawns in other places. kids should happen if they are ment to be somebody. having kids just to have them is pointless get a pet and save your money and the world, their are enough babies why do you want one just to make more. the octomom attitude these hormone driven people show is so head whacked they need to live a day of "non penis" activity


Without technology and money if we was just to farm and cultivate make music instruments etc We could have a great peacefull life and it would take away a lot of the worlds problems today. The problems are that the worlds elite and the mega rich get rich off of others pain and suffering. just so they can have money and power this is what holds us back as a race of man. When man can have anything he wants coz of money but would not feed his starving brother man of the world as we know it isnt fair isnt nice its just run by evil greedy muthas. 1% of americas defence budget could feed all the starving people in the world. I don't see how some can have extravagant lifestyles when he or she can see people suffering and can solve that problem. When the little they give to help the needy wouldnt even touch the billions that they have.


----------



## KevvDog (Aug 17, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> The problems are that the worlds elite and the mega rich get rich off of others pain and suffering. just so they can hae money and power this is what holds us back as a race of man. When on man can have anything he wants coz of money but would not feed his starving broter 0of man the workd as we know it isnt fair isnt nice its just run by evil greedy muthas


You are exactly right about the money situation. Everything these days is about money. People think it is the only important thing in life. We'll see how important money is in 100 years when were all dead.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes the governments and corporations want u to believe that u need a tv u need a pc with internet we need cars mobile phones ipods etc. When we dont really need them we arent gonna die without them. They are just tools of the devil to separate us from nature, so they can have control over us. I have a vision of the world in peace and harmony where no one goes hungry and everyone has shelter. Where we all love and respect each other and get back in touch with nature. Where there is no money no crime no killing, thats why i would like to get as many people that want to live the natural life without government manipulation money etc. Then we live off our land the way nature intended us to do. In the end the greedy evil ones will war against each other for the scraps of natural resources that will be left oil gas etc. In the end they will kill each other and the good people will be left on the earth to live as man is intended to do.

Evil


----------



## Wordz (Aug 19, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> Yes the governments and corporations want u to believe that u need a tv u need a pc with internet we need cars mobile phones ipods etc. When we dont really need them we arent gonna die without them. They are just tools of the devil to separate us from nature, so they can have control over us. I have a vision of the world in peace and harmony where no one goes hungry and everyone has shelter. Where we all love and respect each other and get back in touch with nature. Where there is no money no crime no killing, thats why i would like to get as many people that want to live the natural life without government manipulation money etc. Then we live off our land the way nature intended us to do. In the end the greedy evil ones will war against each other for the scraps of natural resources that will be left oil gas etc. In the end they will kill each other and the good people will be left on the earth to live as man is intended to do.
> 
> Evil


you're on a pc lol nothing is stopping you guys from your dream to be a hobo


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 19, 2010)

As a matter of fact I wil be moving to live a natural life as soon as its possible hopefully next year. I'm on a pc but what im doing on here and on other forums and websites is trying to inform people there is another way of living. We do not have to be apart of the machine world we can live just as good in the natural world. There is too much pain and suffering in the world and if we was all to share what we all got this pain and suffering a lot of it would end. We are a greedy race of beings selfish power hungry, this is what will destroy our planet. We need to evolve change our ways and want to become better people as a race of man. If not there wont be a future for us and our children. 

Evil


----------



## ImStoned4Real (Aug 19, 2010)

i have no freinds so i usually chill in my apartment all day with a half quarter, a bong, and modern warfare 2. the weed helps my extreme social anxiety and the depressing depression. i spend 24 hours a day in my livingroom in the darkness, with my bong, and regret every memories i have. i spend my life in solitude waiting to die. i cant wait...


----------



## undertheice (Aug 19, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> As a matter of fact I will be moving to live a natural life as soon as its possible hopefully next year. I'm on a pc but what i'm doing on here and on other forums and websites is trying to inform people there is another way of living. We do not have to be apart of the machine world we can live just as good in the natural world. There is too much pain and suffering in the world and if we was all to share what we all got this pain and suffering a lot of it would end. We are a greedy race of beings selfish power hungry, this is what will destroy our planet. We need to evolve change our ways and want to become better people as a race of man. If not there wont be a future for us and our children.


just what is a natural life? isn't man a part of nature? aren't his works, therefore, a part of nature. without his technologies, mankind would have never survived. man developed weapons to defend himself from the rest of nature and to provide himself with food. he developed clothing and shelter to protect his fragile frame. he developed language and the written word to exchange ideas so that others of his kind would understand these new developments and help themselves survive. just where is it you are going to draw the line? there is nothing that man produces that he did not derive from nature.

you claim to use this technology only to provide others with your ideas, but isn't that what we are all doing? you rail against the powerful, their injustices and their greed, but they existed long before man was anything more than a frightened hairless ape. avarice and envy are an integral part of humanity, just as his more enlightened aspects. hatred is the downside to intelligence and it has nothing to do with the complexity of out lives. the roots of our demise can be found in our ignorance and sloth, our inability to recognize what our baser instincts are allowing us to do to ourselves and the world around us and our unwillingness to alter our path. the enlightened man may live surrounded by every modern convenience and still be a positive force. the unenlightened man will find no peace, no matter how much of the modern world he may give up. he will merely succeed in hiding his failures away from the rest of humanity.

that's all we're doing when we go scurrying into the underbrush, searching for our primitive selves. hiding from reality. we don't improve anything by abandoning it. we merely cut ourselves off from our fellows and hide what little we may have to offer behind a mask of primitivism. we don't become the primitive, we play at it and abandon all we might have done for others. we choose to live outside of a society we might have helped save. nothing will have been altered. one more voice for positive change will have been stilled.


----------



## Retris (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> And the main problem isn't that we don't live cyclically its that the world is finite, and we are using it as if it replenishes itself.



I think you are forgetting that the world isn't one single thread of on going life. The Earth does replenish itself, constantly plants and people are dying off that regenerate new and fresh life and the old dies off to become the soil and nutrients it grows with. 

Even the massive oil bunkers under ground have actually been found after years to start filling back up after prolonged use. It is just that we are taking so much of it at once and not giving it time to replenish, which would only leave us to think we are running out when the real reason is we are not using it sparingly.

I am surprised to see that you are 18 years old though that is good. You remind me of .. ME. But I am only 20 years old so it's not like I am your elder or anything haha

I just stumbled upon this thread but I do like it. Finally people are actually talking the way I think.

Peace and mj


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 19, 2010)

Man has lived with on the earth for 1000s of years if not maybe 100,000s of years without advance technology. There are tribes that live without technology in natural surroundings. Im all with technology all technology thats doesnt harm or destroy our planet our home. Some people want to live life the way i want to. But the society we live in we cannot live this way, I feel its a natural right for the people who want to live this way. With out money being part of lifes cycle not harming or polluting the planet. If I can get as many people on board with me then we can think of acquiring some land and for us to set up living the way we feel is right. Not everyone wants to live this way but the people who would like to should be given the oppurtunity to do so. 

My beliefs are different from urs undertheice i dont believe we evolved from apes i think we was created by a race of aliens called the annunaki that took modern man what they found at the time fused it with their on dna to create us. But although my beliefs might be wild or insane to others they are my beliefs that im entitled to have. I respect what all people choose to believe all religions the origins of existance of man and this planet. Even though i might not believe in them personally I respect the fact that they have the right to believe in what they want. Life to me is about love to all, for all of us to share love and respect each other. Life to me is about love peace equality we can all live happilly peacefully if we share and look after each other. The way we are headed is for destruction, we need to change in order for us to survive.

Evil

Thank you for ur replies


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 19, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> i have no freinds so i usually chill in my apartment all day with a half quarter, a bong, and modern warfare 2. the weed helps my extreme social anxiety and the depressing depression. i spend 24 hours a day in my livingroom in the darkness, with my bong, and regret every memories i have. i spend my life in solitude waiting to die. i cant wait...


.....

a half quarter..... you mean an eighth


----------



## Retris (Aug 19, 2010)

Respect for sure, Evil. As I may not agree with your religious status, I do believe that it is every persons right to believe what they wish. To each his own is my motto.

People still live today completely with out technology. The only tools/supplies/food/shelter/technology they have is what they create/find or kill by themselves using what the Earth has supplied them with in that remote surrounding, seeing as they cant travel that far.


----------



## Retris (Aug 19, 2010)

undertheice said:


> just what is a natural life? isn't man a part of nature? aren't his works, therefore, a part of nature. without his technologies, mankind would have never survived. man developed weapons to defend himself from the rest of nature and to provide himself with food. he developed clothing and shelter to protect his fragile frame. he developed language and the written word to exchange ideas so that others of his kind would understand these new developments and help themselves survive. just where is it you are going to draw the line? there is nothing that man produces that he did not derive from nature.
> 
> you claim to use this technology only to provide others with your ideas, but isn't that what we are all doing? you rail against the powerful, their injustices and their greed, but they existed long before man was anything more than a frightened hairless ape. avarice and envy are an integral part of humanity, just as his more enlightened aspects. hatred is the downside to intelligence and it has nothing to do with the complexity of out lives. the roots of our demise can be found in our ignorance and sloth, our inability to recognize what our baser instincts are allowing us to do to ourselves and the world around us and our unwillingness to alter our path. the enlightened man may live surrounded by every modern convenience and still be a positive force. the unenlightened man will find no peace, no matter how much of the modern world he may give up. he will merely succeed in hiding his failures away from the rest of humanity.
> 
> that's all we're doing when we go scurrying into the underbrush, searching for our primitive selves. hiding from reality. we don't improve anything by abandoning it. we merely cut ourselves off from our fellows and hide what little we may have to offer behind a mask of primitivism. we don't become the primitive, we play at it and abandon all we might have done for others. we choose to live outside of a society we might have helped save. nothing will have been altered. one more voice for positive change will have been stilled.


I like this a lot, Undertheice. I definitely respect your point of view and it is definitely a good one. That was a just reminder of reality and you backed it up by giving examples that go back down to the root.

Evil Buddies, reading Under's entry I think you will find the same problems in your group living in the wild as you would right here where all the trial and errors have already taken place. But if it is your journey than that is what it is. You will have to set up some means of shelter, make tools in which to gather or hunt for food and after all of this you will need to establish some sort of organization. Depending on how many people join your group you will need to establish authority figures and guidelines as well.... do you see where I am going?

It all leads back to where we are now. This is end product of new development, refined living.


----------



## ImStoned4Real (Aug 19, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> .....
> 
> a half quarter..... you mean an eighth


no i mean 3.5 grams


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 19, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> no i mean 3.5 grams



3.5 grams = 1/8th of an ounce....


not so good at fractions are you


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 19, 2010)

Think of animals in the wild they instinctively know how to get food in theyrs enviroment. But most of us wouldnt survive long i the wild. Our survial is depending on getting money and then depending on someone to grow transport it to shops where we can buy it. I do believe in a one god the Prime creator I believe in that and karma and the spiritual evolving we undertake. I believe when we die the spirit our counciousness lives on just to clarify that for u retris I said i believed we were created by aliens but i also believe more. Only after doing loads of research and what i call evidence has lead me to believe that. I have an open mind and take anything might be possible. This way i will listen and study things that most people just say that could never happen and believe its bullshit.

Evil


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 19, 2010)

i am more than happy to admit to being a huge nerd


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 19, 2010)

Retris said:


> I like this a lot, Undertheice. I definitely respect your point of view and it is definitely a good one. That was a just reminder of reality and you backed it up by giving examples that go back down to the root.
> 
> Evil Buddies, reading Under's entry I think you will find the same problems in your group living in the wild as you would right here where all the trial and errors have already taken place. But if it is your journey than that is what it is. You will have to set up some means of shelter, make tools in which to gather or hunt for food and after all of this you will need to establish some sort of organization. Depending on how many people join your group you will need to establish authority figures and guidelines as well.... do you see where I am going?
> 
> It all leads back to where we are now. This is end product of new development, refined living.


We wouldnt go back to the wild we would develop land grow crops and prepare once the land we acquired is flourished. Once its ready would we move people up. Every situation would be looked at and a plan of action would be formulated before we would embark on our journey. It would take a lot of carefull planning and a lot of thught put into it. The main thing it can be done and some of us would like to live it.

Evil


----------



## ImStoned4Real (Aug 19, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> i am more than happy to admit to being a huge nerd


damn that sucks for you


----------



## Retris (Aug 19, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> damn that sucks for you


Lol it actually sucks for you. But either way it's all good.


----------



## KevvDog (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, evil buddies, I have respect for your idea and what its about, but I partially disagree. The reason we are the amazing dominant race we are is because of our ability to adapt. Sure plants and animals adapt, but not nearly at the scale that we have over our long history. We can live off the earth without being amish. We can still use cars, and have air condition and all that good stuff, but in different ways. If every single person that had room had a windmill in their back yard, and we used purely re-newable resources like wind and water energy, this world would be so much greener. And forget about Styrofoam and plastic packaging, use paper and recycled paper so that it can actually break down and give back to the earth. The biggest problem with the human race is GREED. Once people get that money and power, they don't give a shit about anyone else. If we can eliminate greed, we would all be soo much better off.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Aug 20, 2010)

There isthe technology to use water to fuel our cars. The oil companies make billions off oil. They fund the government, I'm all for greener technology but greener technology doesnt make them money. The companies dont care about pollution just profits. Like I said kev dog not everyone will be suited to this way of living but all that want to i feel should have the oppurtunity to do so. Instead of being a money making battery for the worlds elite. Everything we do all our actions have consequences and reactions. Those that live a natural life, their actions have more positive affect than those that abuse people and exploit the poor etc. 

Evil


----------



## Keenly2 (Aug 20, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> damn that sucks for you


i would love to hear why? my life is what they call perfect


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rofl @ that. Perfection is unattainable. But I get what you mean, that's good. I'm glad when people are happy.


----------



## KevvDog (Aug 20, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> Like I said kev dog not everyone will be suited to this way of living but all that want to i feel should have the oppurtunity to do so.
> Evil


 I honestly feel the same way. If that would make you happy to live a natural life, I say go for it. And unlike a lot of other people, I will not judge you for that. I just think that it would be more like running from the problem, even though fixing it would be nearly impossible.

Where are you planing on having this town of natural living people?


----------



## undertheice (Aug 20, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> Life to me is about love to all, for all of us to share love and respect each other. Life to me is about love peace equality we can all live happily peacefully if we share and look after each other. The way we are headed is for destruction, we need to change in order for us to survive.


it might surprise you to know that most everyone on the face of the earth has at least a glimmer of that same desire within them. it might surprise you, but it really shouldn't. look past the scare tactic headlines and the agenda driven attacks and you will find a world filled with people who embrace charity whenever they can and harbor no ill will where it is not warranted. of course there is evil, *all* men do evil do one degree or another. that evil is a part of our nature, but it is not the productive part and it is easily pushed aside if we are given the chance.

those tired cliches of big oil being an uncaring monster and evil corporations crushing the working man for a few dollars more are little more than a sad attempt to lay the blame for humanity's failures at the feet of faceless entities. no matter how big any business may be, it is still under the control of ordinary people and those people have the same capacities for kindness and cruelty as the rest of us. their errors may have more impact than smaller entities or than individuals, but there is no inherent evil in success. you may think you are willing to forego profit for the good of mankind, but you are just as prone to seek success as anyone. the quest for profit is a quest to better your own lot in life and that of those around you. no one really wants to watch as their life circles the drain slowly fades into obscurity and that is the inevitable result of avoiding success.

that other old saw, the equality of all men, is equally false. there is a moment in life, just at the instant of birth, when we are all equal. after that moment we are at the mercy of our own efforts, the efforts of our forebearers and the vagaries of our existence on this earth. we may treat our fellows as equals, but each of our destinies are determined by forces both within and beyond our control. we may be born into wealth or a loving family. in this case our task is to live up to our heritage or to waste those advantages. we may be born into poverty or despair. this gives us the opportunity to rise above our circumstances or to allow our disadvantages to overwhelm us. whether our heritage is to our advantage or disadvantage is dependent on the efforts of those who came before us. it is only right that they be allowed to pass on the fruits of their labors and only just that their failures earn their descendants no claim to the effort of others. as we live our life, we may find that fortune smiles upon us and that every endeavor we turn our hand to blossoms and bears fruit. this gives us the mere _moral_ obligation to aid those less fortunate and the opportunity to engage in charity. we may find nothing but ill luck and see our every effort turned against us. this gives us no right to the successes of those more fortunate and may demand that we accept the gifts of others, but we should do so without rancor or envy of their better luck. of course, our own effort is the greatest determiner of our destiny. that we are willing to persevere, no matter the outcome, is a success in itself and failure is only found when we finally give up and cease the struggle.

mankind is naturally born into poverty. all our advances and comforts have been paid for with the sweat and blood of others. somewhere, deep inside, we all know this and are more than willing to share that fortune. there is love and peace all around you, you just have to look beyond the ranting of malcontents and the screaming headlines of the agenda driven media. you merely have to reach out with kindness and you will find a great deal of it returned. our doom is spelled out in our own unwillingness to recognize that kindness. the only change that is really needed is to understand that the peace we desire is all around us and to reach out and hold on to it. evil will be done, but we cannot dwell on it nor return it in kind. errors will be made, but we should never read more into them than what they are. what we require is less outside control and penalization for our transgressions, more self-control and incentive to expand on the kindness we all desire to both give and receive. those things are no more readily found amid nature than in the hectic world of life today.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 21, 2010)

undertheice said:


> it might surprise you to know that most everyone on the face of the earth has at least a glimmer of that same desire within them. it might surprise you, but it really shouldn't. look past the scare tactic headlines and the agenda driven attacks and you will find a world filled with people who embrace charity whenever they can and harbor no ill will where it is not warranted. of course there is evil, *all* men do evil do one degree or another. that evil is a part of our nature, but it is not the productive part and it is easily pushed aside if we are given the chance.
> 
> those tired cliches of big oil being an uncaring monster and evil corporations crushing the working man for a few dollars more are little more than a sad attempt to lay the blame for humanity's failures at the feet of faceless entities. no matter how big any business may be, it is still under the control of ordinary people and those people have the same capacities for kindness and cruelty as the rest of us. their errors may have more impact than smaller entities or than individuals, but there is no inherent evil in success. you may think you are willing to forego profit for the good of mankind, but you are just as prone to seek success as anyone. the quest for profit is a quest to better your own lot in life and that of those around you. no one really wants to watch as their life circles the drain slowly fades into obscurity and that is the inevitable result of avoiding success.
> 
> ...



People should have to pay money to read shit like this.

+rep


----------



## undertheice (Aug 21, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> People should have to pay money to read shit like this.


business is bad and i seem to be one of the few who refuses government handouts. your donations will be happily accepted.


----------



## ma0ma0ma0 (Aug 29, 2010)

is it not "natural" for humans to use our brains? sure we have made the planet polluted and stuff but have also created and learned so much. eventually we will either have to find a way to progress without harming the environment or die but that is a long way off


----------



## Massiv3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Under the ice: + rep for your wise, kind words. 

I think ultimately this life is really just a training or filtering for spirit, and that the end goal is to increase awareness. I think that the end of the journey in this life brings you back towards the G over D, godhead, Awareness, whatever you call it. The awareness you experience in this life helps you make the next journey. I think that until you have experienced, accepted, and understood Awareness you continue to be reborn into this life until your spirit manages to figure it all out. I think that this is the purpose of life. Perhaps, even, that the enlightened spirits here move on to higher dimensional awareness, a form of life (existence) in hyperdimensional context. 

I do not claim to have such experience; few people are capable of fully realizing this level of awareness through their own self-discovery before experiencing death. I think that everyone is entitled to seek his own method of obtaining such awareness.

technology is similar to language, religion, etc. in that it is a dimensional hack propagated through awareness. ultimately, the destructive nature of technology (in an earthnocentric way) would only serve to forcibly "teach" awareness to the descendants of today. In other words, as time goes on and technology increases the cycle of resurrection is compounded, thus serving awareness. So my point is that the individual must prepare for his own journey, as it is the only one. Equally important is realizing that the power to create this journey is internal [Yes means more than No].

Under the Ice has a nice little quote on his sig: 

"Ages of experience testify that the only way society can be improved is by the individualist method..., that is, the method of each one doing his very best to improve one."

Cheers


----------



## Retris (Aug 30, 2010)

ma0ma0ma0 said:


> is it not "natural" for humans to use our brains? sure we have made the planet polluted and stuff but have also created and learned so much. eventually we will either have to find a way to progress without harming the environment or die but that is a long way off



Did you just give us .. Evolution??


----------



## Evil Buddies (Sep 1, 2010)

When you live in nature, when u grow your own food build ur own hut/house. You are not dependant on anyone just the sun and rain. You dont have to worry that if u lose ur job u might lose ur home. You dont have to rely on others supply food for you. You dont have to work many hours a week and maybe miss ur kids taking there 1st steps. I got a mate whos married and him and his wife works. They got two kids and pay for someone to look after there kids. They make a lot of money, and can provide for there kids give them all the material things. Now when they get home have dinner the kids then go to bed and the only time they have with them is on the weekend. Money imho doesnt come close to watching ur kids 1st steps. Hearing there first words having the time and enjoying the most wonderfull thing in ur life. Showing them love and building a special relationship with them. NO AMOUNT OF MONEY CAN COMPENSATE YOU FOR MISSING OUT ON THESE THINGS. If you decided to live in nature while your working on ur crops your kids can be there and you can teach them how to plant and cultivate crops. You have more time with your family have a closer bond to them. Love is more powerfull than money love is the strongest force in the universe. Don't sell out to money over love as love will conquer all.

When people live in nature they have all they need, they havent got want. When living in the machine world you always want more. The more money u get the more want u get. Once you got what u want u get bored and want something else. All i want is for man to grow up and be peacefull more loving and compassionate. To help people that are in need instead of exploiting them coz they are vunerable. Stop cutting down our rainforest's that is the lungs of the earth providing us with energy. Stop polluting our air with harmfull emissions. If i choose to live in nature i'am not a part of this. At the moment I'm contributing to the pollution, I'm buying goods that might have had child slave labour to produce them. Living in nature will clear my concious and i know that i wont contribute to any of the above. I will be happy when i leave the machine world and get back to nature. I wont see all the violence and evil in the world just the world that god provided us to live instead of the evil artificial world most of us live in.


Evil


----------



## Retris (Sep 1, 2010)

So where are you thinking of travelling to/ setting up, Evil?


----------



## ChronicTron (Sep 1, 2010)

Radiation as been on this planet since the begining. it can create and destroy life its still here giving light to our planet and our plants and blowing shit the fuck up with a bombs protecting soldiers with depleated uranium armor and kiling others with uranium shells. Its life dude, all that you can do is live it.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a few places i can go Malaysia is one where there are some tribes that live a natural life. In Jamaica is another in the mountains the centre of jamaica a few places in the carribean is suitable. Ideally I would like to get as many people that are interested and some how acquire some land and set up a new community. I can defniately go to jamaica that isnt a problem but i like how the malaysian tribe lives and go about life. If they would accept me I would like to go there although jamaica is perfect to.

Evil


----------



## Evil Buddies (Sep 2, 2010)

ChronicTron said:


> Radiation as been on this planet since the begining. it can create and destroy life its still here giving light to our planet and our plants and blowing shit the fuck up with a bombs protecting soldiers with depleated uranium armor and kiling others with uranium shells. Its life dude, all that you can do is live it.


I hear what your saying but it is life and we can change it. If people didnt fight for their rights then we would still have apartheid and slavery. Black people would still be classed as 2nd class citizens. Same with equal rights for women when they wasnt allowed to vote and would get paid less for doing the same job as a man. If these people that fought for their rights thought fukk it i will just live it, we wouldnt be were we are today. So I say we can change and make a difference all of us if we unite and stick together. People just bury their heads in the sand and hope things will be ok. They think we cant do nothing about it and carry on with their lives excepting the government rules. We owe it to our children to fight for a better world for them and eventually their children to live in.


Evil


----------



## ChronicTron (Sep 6, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> I hear what your saying but it is life and we can change it. If people didnt fight for their rights then we would still have apartheid and slavery. Black people would still be classed as 2nd class citizens. Same with equal rights for women when they wasnt allowed to vote and would get paid less for doing the same job as a man. If these people that fought for their rights thought fukk it i will just live it, we wouldnt be were we are today. So I say we can change and make a difference all of us if we unite and stick together. People just bury their heads in the sand and hope things will be ok. They think we cant do nothing about it and carry on with their lives excepting the government rules. We owe it to our children to fight for a better world for them and eventually their children to live in.
> Evil


True but if you look at it Black people are still considered as 2nd class citizens in the eyes of many espcially that ivy league douche that got his job because of daddys connections but thinks hes the hardest working person in the world, women do get paid less than men for the same job this isnt as seldom as history has shown us but none the less still going on, right to vote for women: Three words "Hilary Rodham Clinton". They did just live it, they lived it through fighting for rights n such, and i thank them for that and for places to set up a new culture id suggest Greenland new land has been uncovered due to ice caps melting land that hasnt been set foot on for 50+ years but as for any land u gotta look a the close by government and cut deals and such cause i mean they have armys, and just waking up in the morning seeing that some strangers just set up camp in your backyard is kina suspect of invasion, an infraction that can lead to war depending on your amount of force but most likely deportation. But hell if your going for it im down for the cause


----------



## catherine kuenzi (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow! This Is Old stuff! I always felt in my guts that I'm stuck un This système. I feel everybody deserve their pece of land. Indeed the planet Is gonne defand it self , cancer , flu natural catastrophys.This planet have a hard Time getting rid of thé parasyte that Is humain kind. So help her, stop Doing babi's!!! It's juste selfish Right now!!!! Why in thé world yould You whant à humain being to grow in This sick planet with those sick living.I feel like i shouldent be living now. I I'm à shame of being humain. Please help me see clearly.


----------



## catherine kuenzi (Jun 22, 2015)

Ho allso we destroyed something really important with our "technologie", natural sélection.... It's really too bad, It was one of the only way to control the number of being on Heart...:/


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 29, 2015)

So.... Who ordered this pizza?


----------

